# Central basin walleye slaying (casting)



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

4 day beat down in central basin fishing from 15-45 fow. Most casting my harnesses but don’t overlook casting deep diving jerkbaits in the shallows. I personally handled 36 legal sized walleye over 4 days. Size was hard to come by with most fish under 20 and a few 21-24’s mixed in. Lost a 27 at the boat.

Insta brandon_miller526


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great picture and great results. Have you been starting out up shallow early in the morning, then moving out as the sun comes up? 
We started out up in 15' yesterday morning and found a couple in 20'. Then as the sun got up high with flat water, we went out 15 miles to get the rest. I would rather cast jigs or cranks any day than troll out in 70' of water. lol


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bluewalleye said:


> Great picture and great results. Have you been starting out up shallow early in the morning, then moving out as the sun comes up?
> We started out up in 15' yesterday morning and found a couple in 20'. Then as the sun got up high with flat water, we went out 15 miles to get the rest. I would rather cast jigs or cranks any day than troll out in 70' of water. lol


Didn’t notice any correlation with time. Just had 3 areas we bounced between when one bite slowed. One shallow rip rap 14-20 feet. One 24 ft flat area, then one 44 foot area that was just migratory.


----------



## hoops (Jul 14, 2012)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> 4 day beat down in central basin fishing from 15-45 fow. Most casting my harnesses but don’t overlook casting deep diving jerkbaits in the shallows. I personally handled 36 legal sized walleye over 4 days. Size was hard to come by with most fish under 20 and a few 21-24’s mixed in. Lost a 27 at the boat.
> 
> Insta brandon_miller526
> View attachment 491584
> ...


----------



## hoops (Jul 14, 2012)

Where did you get the orange and gold spinner blades?


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

hoops said:


> Where did you get the orange and gold spinner blades?


Here’s the link from fish usa, double Dutch is the color.



https://www.fishusa.com/Wolverine-Tackle-Silver-Streak-Colorado-Blades


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Did the perch all come from shallow water on harnesses? Rip rap or mud flats? I'd love to get 10 nice perch for a fish fry.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> Did the perch all come from shallow water on harnesses? Rip rap or mud flats? I'd love to get 10 nice perch for a fish fry.


Riprap on harnesses, bet you could crush them in 20ft rip rap with minnows, might have to fight off all the unwanted fish.


----------



## kingfisher72 (May 14, 2016)

What crankbait is that? Looking to get away from the worms. I hate dealing with them but they're so effective.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

kingfisher72 said:


> What crankbait is that? Looking to get away from the worms. I hate dealing with them but they're so effective.


Bandit deep diver blue chrome


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

THANKS,,,, for all of the info!
If that BLUE CHROME plug worked well,,,,, I'll have to pull out my old 'Bill Normans", with the rattles.
They were killers back in the 'ol RedBrook flatlining days!


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

sure beats trolling, nice report


----------



## DUCKHEAD (Apr 28, 2007)

kingfisher72 said:


> What crankbait is that? Looking to get away from the worms. I hate dealing with them but they're so effective.


I have used gulp alive worms on harnesses and they worked and not messy either.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

I checked out your link for the blades. They sure are nice looking,,, but, did I see the price right,,, $2 each?

FWIW,,,,
If you run out of mad-money & blades,, try this route,, EBAY.
100, #3-#5 blades for $15 - $20, depending on size, color & or hammered.
Then I just use some glitter fingernail polish. Usually $1 a bottle. Paint a stripe along both sides of the blades.
Make my own harnesses,,,, for about $.33 - $50 each.

The fish don't seem to care, how much they don't cost.
ROCK ISLAND SPORTS Colorado Spinner blades # 3 10 ct | eBay
Rock Island Sports | eBay Stores

$1.25 each
Size 4 Dakota Spinners 15 colors to choose from.Walleye, bass, perch, pike. | eBay

Some of the gang has been making their own spoons,,,, "KILLERS". They call them 'Budweiser'.????
Nickle or brass, hammered or not,,, just put 2 diagonal strips of candy apple red tape on them.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Doboy said:


> I checked out your link for the blades. They sure are nice looking,,, but, did I see the price right,,, $2 each?
> 
> FWIW,,,,
> If you run out of mad-money & blades,, try this route,, EBAY.
> ...


 Not cheap but I loved them!


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Not cheap but I loved them! The hooks I use are about 40 cents each, double hook. When it’s all said and done I’m at about 3$ a harness, but I also caught the most fish all four days.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

How heavy of a weight are you using in like 44ft? 3oz?


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

legendaryyaj said:


> How heavy of a weight are you using in like 44ft? 3oz?


Oh no, 3/4 oz. was counting to about 30.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Oh no, 3/4 oz. was counting to about 30.


Don’t think I’ve ever seen someone cast more than two oz, they like to catch on the fall sometimes plus harder to work a suspended zone with that much weight.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Brandon are you still finding walleye in shallow water? Thanks


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Bluewalleye said:


> Brandon are you still finding walleye in shallow water? Thanks


Not there rn, go back Sunday for a week.


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> 4 day beat down in central basin fishing from 15-45 fow. Most casting my harnesses but don’t overlook casting deep diving jerkbaits in the shallows. I personally handled 36 legal sized walleye over 4 days. Size was hard to come by with most fish under 20 and a few 21-24’s mixed in. Lost a 27 at the boat.
> any chance related to Danny Miller of Akron. Dennis
> 
> Insta brandon_miller526
> ...


----------



## dennis treich (May 2, 2008)

Hi Brandon are by chance related to Danny Miller of Akron. Dennis


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

dennis treich said:


> Hi Brandon are by chance related to Danny Miller of Akron. Dennis


Nope, I’m from plain city area. Lots of Mennonite family, my Miller side is Lancaster Pa, helmuth from central Ohio.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Don’t think I’ve ever seen someone cast more than two oz, they like to catch on the fall sometimes plus harder to work a suspended zone with that much weight.


Thanks! Just started walleye fishing on Erie this year and trolling bottom bouncers is soooooooo boring. That depth I read ti use 3oz bottom bouncers so I figured maybe it was the same for casting. Casting a 3oz weight is a lot. Lol


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

legendaryyaj said:


> Thanks! Just started walleye fishing on Erie this year and trolling bottom bouncers is soooooooo boring. That depth I read ti use 3oz bottom bouncers so I figured maybe it was the same for casting. Casting a 3oz weight is a lot. Lol


Three favorite ways to catch Erie eyes in order of fun.
Casting a jerkbait(shore or boat)
1/2-1 oz sinker with worm harness 
Trolling a deep diver while holding it in your hand and occasionally twitching forward then stopping it completely. I hate when the bite is deeper than 30 feet, but this time of year it often is.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

legendaryyaj said:


> Thanks! Just started walleye fishing on Erie this year and trolling bottom bouncers is soooooooo boring. That depth I read ti use 3oz bottom bouncers so I figured maybe it was the same for casting. Casting a 3oz weight is a lot. Lol


everything depend on the curent.
drifting with 3 oz you have good control off dept.
casting you have to use lightest weight and the weight has to hit botom.
if you are not hitin botom ad weight.
when you cast count in seconds,how long it take to hit botom,now you know haw many foot pro second your harnes drop.
example
casting in 30' dept and it take 10 seconds hit botom,your harnes drop 3 foot pro second.
now you can target any dept with count.
splash= 3'
2 seconds=6'
3 seconds=9'
4 seconds=12'
5 seconds=15'
6 seconds=18'
7 seconds=21
8 seconds=24'
9 seconds=27'


----------

